# breeder help needed



## StaciT (Aug 6, 2008)

hello.
first off, many thanks to all of you who made this site possible ... it is loaded with great information and advice. My daughter and wife have spent a lot of time researching breeds and have their hearts set on a Maltese. I live close to New York City and have already spoken with various breeders in NY and PA and would appreciate your help with the following questions:
- male vs female: are males more playful and better suited for children?
- why do females cost more than males if they are being sold as pets and not show dogs?
- baby doll face: now, this is an important one to my wife and daughter. Based on what I have read on this site, a baby doll face is not the standard for this breed. Nonetheless, my wife and daughter have their hearts set on a Maltese w/ a baby doll face. Are there breeders that speacialize in breeding for this feature? If so, can you recommend a few breeders that strive to achieve this baby doll face feature in their breeding process? 
- I have spoken to one PA breeder that has been recommended on this site. He wants $3,500 for a female. This sounds very high to me BUT I understand, you get what you pay for. This will be our pet .. we will not be breeding or showing. Is a $3,500 price tag too high in your opinion? Can I find a quality Maltese w/ the baby doll features I mentioned above at a more reasonable price? 

Thanks again for your help. You have been a great help.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (StaciT @ Aug 6 2008, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616712


> - male vs female: are males more playful and better suited for children?
> 
> _In general, maltese are not recommended for families with children under the age of 8. They are very delicate dogs and children can inadvertantly and unintentionally get too rough with them, or drop them, etc. If you want a breed that is very similar to maltese, but a bit sturdier, Havanese run 7-13 pounds and do not shed and are active and lively playmates._
> 
> ...


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

> hello.
> first off, many thanks to all of you who made this site possible ... it is loaded with great information and advice. My daughter and wife have spent a lot of time researching breeds and have their hearts set on a Maltese. I live close to New York City and have already spoken with various breeders in NY and PA and would appreciate your help with the following questions:
> - male vs female: are males more playful and better suited for children?
> 
> ...


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE


> I think is a male better for a family with kids, they are better pets anyway[/B]





You can not say that boys make better pets, as that is simply your opinion. Every dog is different, regardless of gender. I have a girl and she is an amazing pet. Females are always more expensive because they are in a much higher demand than males by the public. $3500 is a bit high for a puppy, you can get one from a reputable breeder for around $1500 if you do some searching.

Good Luck in your search and let us know how it goes!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Aug 6 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616738


> QUOTE





> I think is a male better for a family with kids, they are better pets anyway[/B]





You can not say that boys make better pets, as that is simply your opinion. Every dog is different, regardless of gender. I have a girl and she is an amazing pet. Females are always more expensive because they are in a much higher demand than males by the public. $3500 is a bit high for a puppy, you can get one from a reputable breeder for around $1500 if you do some searching.

Good Luck in your search and let us know how it goes! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Being a breeder I have found that the boys are more loving than the girls. I have and still prefer a male as a pet over a female. And I do not think I will ever change my mind. We do call the girls bitches for a reason. And I am not trying to be cruel. It is the truth. Every breeder that I have ever spoke with concerning this has always agreed. 

*NOT* to say that a girl is not loving.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

WELCOME TO SM!

QUOTE


> male vs female: re males more playful and better suited for children?[/B]


For the most part it depends on their personalities. Males will bond with a person and they are GOD for them. They will follow you every where. It depends on the girls personality. Some are lovey dovey and some aren't. I find males to get along with children better than females, but again it depends on their personities.



QUOTE


> - why do females cost more than males if they are being sold as pets and not show dogs?[/B]


Females are harder to find and in high demand. When you breed you have more females. You can get by with only 1 male. There are more males for sale. Hense the price. When someone is producing "show dogs" they are producing what the "real" maltese is supposed to be like. Do you want the "real" Maltese or something that looks like a bishon? If the person is a "show breeder" they have put a lot of time and effort to looking at pedigrees and at the dogs to see if the breeding will be a good thing or not. They show their dogs to their AKC championship. This costs a lot of money.
You want that "real" "show" "type" dog. 

-QUOTE


> baby doll face: now, this is an important one to my wife and daughter. Based on what I have read on this site, a baby doll face is not the standard for this breed. Nonetheless, my wife and daughter have their hearts set on a Maltese w/ a baby doll face. Are there breeders that speacialize in breeding for this feature? If so, can you recommend a few breeders that strive to achieve this baby doll face feature in their breeding process?[/B]


Baby doll faces are not to the standard, but breeder's saw this and like it so it became a "style". Yes, some breeder's breed for this feature. The feature makes the dog look cuter. Big eyes and a shorter nose with good pigment is what is winning in the ring for showing. I as a breeder strive to get more of this look. It is more pleasing to the eye. Breeder's do ask quite a bit for Maltese. What I call the top tier. Meaning these people are producing the top maltese in the US. They are asking $2500 to $3500 for a pet female maltese depending on size. The smaller they are the more they are. Your paying for a red pedigree. Red on pedigrees is a champion. Meaning that the breeder put a lot of work into achieving what they have. Males are less $2000 to $2500. The middle tier prices are usually $1200 for males, $1500 to $2000 for females depending on size. You have the opportunity to ship from other areas if you want. There are many ways to do this.
Check out the web site below.

Other breeders in PA area are:
You might visit this site: http://www.americanmaltese.org/ 

Debbie Palmieri Villa Malta Maltese 
Turtle Creek, PA 
412 829-4911
[email protected]

Janet Licate
Carlisle, PA 
717 243-6135

Josy Dieppa
Josymir Emperial Maltese 
724 838-8281
http://www.josymirmaltese.com/index2.htm
[email protected]


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have always had females and I personally prefer females. But I have many friends who have owned both and not maltese they all say the males are more loving.

Rylee loves me best except when I groom her. :innocent:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had females very loving and males not so. I do think when dogs
are used for breeding they take on different personalities somewhat 
and that may be a difference, but over all I think both sexes are 
sweet and loving as pets, though there is the concern of males
marking if not totally trained. 
$3500 is excessive in my oh so humble opinion.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I have only had females - one a pet shop/puppymill girl and the other (Bonnie) from a top tier breeder and both have been
extremely loving and devoted pets - both "velcro dogs." I'm sure the boys are likewise, and I think it depends on the
individual personality. I could never want a sweeter dog than either Eloise or Bonnie! To each his own, I guess.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We have 3 boys  
WE have friends with girls and it seems to Bob and I that girls are harder to potty train. Our Boyz have nere ever had an accident in the house. 3 different families with girls seem to have an ongoing problem with this? (anyone notice this?) Maybe that comes with having more than one?
Our observation is, boys ARE more loving than girls. To us, girls seem to have a little "independent" streak while the Boyz are needy!!! ( Bob is laughing!! )


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to SM!!

I have a male and female...and find my Emma to be more independent and social. Benny is more clingy, but not in a bad way...it's just Emma takes the initiative with most things. May I ask if the breeder in PA is Chrisman? If so, that is where my Benny is from. There are quite a few members on SM who have pups from him. He was absolutely wonderful to deal with. 

Feel free to PM me w/any questions and best of luck with your search!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Male or female also consider a neutered/spayed animal acts completely differently than an intact one.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I have had boys and girls, and my girls seem to love everyone equally, they may have a favorite person- but it isn't noticable. My boy dogs have always had a clear cut favorite family member. Sure, they love everyone, but when 4 people are in a room, and the fav is there, the boy always goes to his favorite first. That is just been my own experience...and so I feel that a female is better in that regard, so family members don't feel left out. 

Again, this is just MY experience, it may not be true for everyone. If your wife wants a velcro puppy to take with her everywhere she goes, then a boy is better, IMO. I don't feel that either one loves MORE than the other, just differently. 

In my experience boys are usually a little more high energy as well, which I feel is better for a family. 

Baby-doll faces (I like the term 'kitten-face' better!) are so sweet. You might want to look at pictures of the malts here, and when you see a type you like, ask the owner about it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had one male dog and two female dogs. I love females because they are loving AND independent for those times when you are busy around the house and can't give them undivided attention. Neither one of my female dogs are/were "bitches." The word "bitch" didn't morph into a slang word because of the temperament of a female dog, but became a derogatory term for female humans. 

I think it depends on the individual dog's temperament. Regarding harder/easier to house train, again, I'd say that's up to the individual dog, not the sex of the dog.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 6 2008, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616729


> QUOTE (StaciT @ Aug 6 2008, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616712





> - male vs female: are males more playful and better suited for children?
> 
> _In general, maltese are not recommended for families with children under the age of 8. They are very delicate dogs and children can inadvertantly and unintentionally get too rough with them, or drop them, etc. If you want a breed that is very similar to maltese, but a bit sturdier, Havanese run 7-13 pounds and do not shed and are active and lively playmates._
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
Excellent post and anwsers Tami. I agree with everything you said. Boys are great pets and are generally more lovable. Babydoll face, so called, just means a very short muzzle. Sometimes too short is not a real good thing health wise. The smaller the mouth the more problems with teeth for one thing. I personally would rather have a muzzle length taylored to match the rest of the face, which is American Maltese Assoc. standard.

There are many excellent pet Maltese from excellent breeders for much less than $3,500.--yes even females. Tami was right about breeders needing less males than females and also they charge more for females because so many buyers ask for females---why I don't understand!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am not to sure of prices of maltese at the minute in theUSA ..female pups tend to cost more :wub: i own a male and female plus shiloh she is 10 weeks ..suga is the boss in our house ,the males are more laidback.i can honestly say i have never heard obi as much as growl at anybody  his so sweet,i always recomend male pups for familys with kids,, :innocent: jo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, here I am with my 2-cents ~ LOL

I've had sooo many Maltese, come and go. I must say the males are dependent, the females are independent.

Here's a good example: A few weeks back we were ALL in bed (my bed) for the night.

Nemo slept on my pillow, next to my face. LBB slept across my hip. Henry slept across my waist. Winter slept
on my head. This was on a huge king-size bed, with my being the only human.

Well, the girls (Joplin, Frankie, Lulu, and Nala) took advantage of all the extra space, and were _sprawled out
_over the "other" side. They were so relaxed, and comfy. Meanwhile, I'm all squished, hot, and irritated, with
all the males ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

As far as price goes, yep, $3500 is a bit steep. Check around, you will find what you're looking for, for less, from
a reputable breeder. As was stated, the smaller show-breeders have excellent quality, may do more health testing,
and will be half the price. They are also more "approachable". Eager to be there for you, and your pup.
Once again, do your homework, you'll find the perfect match, for you, and your family.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 7 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616993


> Yep, here I am with my 2-cents ~ LOL
> 
> I've had sooo many Maltese, come and go. I must say the males are dependent, the females are independent.
> 
> ...


Bahahaaa I can just picture you. Scooter is home now. And I can see me with him on my head tonight. Although Angel my Jap Chin claims my butt and she will fight for it. :w00t: 

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 7 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616993


> Yep, here I am with my 2-cents ~ LOL
> 
> I've had sooo many Maltese, come and go. I must say the males are dependent, the females are independent.
> 
> ...



Sounds like my cats' prefered sleeping arrangement. I spend more time moving them off of my legs than I do sleeping. It's miserable! 

Note from Bailey: "I sleep on a pillow on the left side of the bed, that's my side. I let mom sleep on the right side with the dumb cats, but lately the little one wants to snuggle with me. I think he's some kind of pervert or something."


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Of my 4 I would have to say Macy is the least affectionate of the females Daisy loves to cuddle and for the 2 boys Jazzy and Sprout they are both very affectionate. I think it depends on the dog.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I am also in NY and found local prices rather high. I ended out flying to Orlando to pick up my baby boy and in the end still SAVED $500! It may be worth you traveling to pick out a pup to expand your selection choices if you have that option.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I agree with Spanky's Mommy it may be worth traveling to find the right Maltese for you and your family. Pick the breeder you want and visit and make sure you meet the females and males and than you decide. Which one comes up to you, which one does not etc. They may all come up to you lol Maltese are such a sweet breed! :wub: *


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't think sex plays into the equation in such a big way - it depends upon personality mainly. 
Be sure to mention to the breeder than you want a pup that will be okay with children i.e. you don't want a quiet or timid pup. 

My Luna was a breeze to house train - she was trained by 12 weeks (no joke and I got her at 10 weeks)- but my previous experience with dogs says that house training isn't always that easy. Again it's not sex that determines this but more likely the way you train the pup and personality/brains (also how much the breeder worked on this). 

I have heard that boys are more lovey-dovey - but I like that my dog is a little bit independent and she is still very cuddly (loves to sit in peoples laps while TV watching etc). 

I will say that my next Maltese will probably be a boy - though my bf definitely wants another girl  

I think its great that your taking the whole families concerns into consideration and finding for the perfect breeder!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I applaud you for doing your research! Too many people have the idea pop into their heads that they want a puppy, and then rush right out and buy. This is unwise for *so many* different reasons.

We have a male and a female. They both have a lovey dovey mode and an independent mode. Tatumn (the male) likes to be held; Tchelsi (the female) likes to snuggle in beside me. They're both extremely intelligent, though the female was significantly easier to train, but then again, we had her from young puppyhood; we got the male at 1 year old. I tend to agree with those that say it depends on the individual dog as opposed to sex. And between 2 dogs, 1 may naturally respond more favorably to your style of training ... that doesn't mean that dog is smarter or better.

You will get lots of great advice here. Good luck to you and your family on your search for the perfect puppy! 

And welcome to Spoiled Maltese! We will definitely want pictures once you find your "soul-dog"! :biggrin:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I only have one female, Gracie, and she is a lap full of love. Yes, she IS independent! Yes, she IS an extremely loving, and lovable, baby. Yes, she IS right with me 24/7. I love it all! I cannot speak for the temperament, etc., of a male. Personally, I feel that for the most part, all dogs respond to their environment. If you are loving with them, they are gonna love you right back tenfold! (And my Gracie is NOT a bitch - just a happy little chewer!)

Good luck in your search! You cannot go wrong with a Malt! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

<<<<- male vs female: are males more playful and better suited for children?>>>

_Maltese and young children do not mix. So if you have very young children you're better off waiting or trying another breed that might be more suited for them. In my opinion both male and female are both playful. The personality depends on many things...breeding, how they were raised as puppies. I don't know if you can say males are better than females. Maltese is an amazing breed. Playful and intelligent.
_

<<<<- why do females cost more than males if they are being sold as pets and not show dogs?>>>>

_They are just more in demand. And probably more males are born then females. _

<<<- baby doll face: now, this is an important one to my wife and daughter.>>>

A lot of breeders are known for having certain "Looks". But even those looks are not all the same. You are always better off seeing the puppy for yourself.

<<<<- I have spoken to one PA breeder that has been recommended on this site. He wants $3,500 for a female. This sounds very high to me BUT I understand, you get what you pay for. This will be our pet .. we will not be breeding or showing. Is a $3,500 price tag too high in your opinion? Can I find a quality Maltese w/ the baby doll features I mentioned above at a more reasonable price? >>>

_I'm sure you're talking about Chrisman. His puppies might be slightly more $$, however you do get what you pay for. He has bred for many, many years and can back up his pups with a long line of champions that got their titles in *major* dog shows. My Moxie is a Chrisman Maltese. He not only does not have a tear staining problem, but as my private trainer has said, he is incredibly intelligent (Moxie got his AKA Good Citizen Canine when he was just 7.5-8 months old) , playful and gets things very quickly, which she attributes to good breeding. I'm not saying that a less expensive Maltese doesn't have those qualities (well all except for possibly a tear staining issue) but as a breeder herself, she said you can tell he came from very good breeder. Buying from a reputable breeder (and watch out for those BYB posing to be reputable) gives you piece of mind when it comes to health. PM me if you have an specific questions about Chrisman. (And a show dog could could you $5K and up)_

_Hope that helped. Good luck finding your perfect baby..._


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*^^^ EXCELLENT POST, Moxie's Mom!! I second everything you wrote. * :aktion033: 

Mia is also a Chrisman Maltese, and I could not have asked for a better Maltese, or a better breeder. Like most things in life, you really get what you pay for. I am not a Maltese expert, since Mia is my only Maltese to date, but just a word of caution, *please be careful of back yard breeders*. I have encountered BYBs in the beginning of my maltese research, and they may come off as "show breeders" but really, they are not. Just please be careful. Good Luck to you!!! Maltese is the most wonderful breed.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Aug 20 2008, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621930


> <<<<- male vs female: are males more playful and better suited for children?>>>
> 
> _Maltese and young children do not mix. So if you have very young children you're better off waiting or trying another breed that might be more suited for them. In my opinion both male and female are both playful. The personality depends on many things...breeding, how they were raised as puppies. I don't know if you can say males are better than females. Maltese is an amazing breed. Playful and intelligent.
> _
> ...


 :goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you considered a rescue maltese? There are plenty of maltese puppies and young dogs both male and female looking for loving homes of their own for a reasonable adoption fee. Check out www.petfinder.com


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 20 2008, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622010


> Have you considered a rescue maltese? There are plenty of maltese puppies and young dogs both male and female looking for loving homes of their own for a reasonable adoption fee. Check out www.petfinder.com[/B]


Here is a topic about Ricky, a sweet little rescue:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=37180&hl=


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 20 2008, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622043


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 20 2008, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622010





> Have you considered a rescue maltese? There are plenty of maltese puppies and young dogs both male and female looking for loving homes of their own for a reasonable adoption fee. Check out www.petfinder.com[/B]


Here is a topic about Ricky, a sweet little rescue:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=37180&hl=
[/B][/QUOTE]


Isn't he a little darling. Nothing like the love of a wee little rescue. :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Good luck with your search. Both of my girls have the Chrisman line in them. You can't go wrong with them.


----------

